# [H] [10] Pirates Inc sucht DK/Hunter/WL/Pala



## Kainè21 (6. Juni 2010)

Die Gilde Pirates Inc möchte sich gerne vorstellen. 

// Aktuelle Suche: 
// Tanks: Warri,DK oder Paladin 
// Range DD: Hunter,WL
// Alle anderen Klassen können sich grundsätzlich trotzdem bewerben. Wir freuen uns immer über gelungene Bewerbungen. 

//Wir Raiden an folgenden Tagen: 
//Montag 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr 
//Mittwoch 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr 
//Donnerstag 19:00 - 23:00 Uhr 
//+ einen optionalen Tag 


*Landratten aufgepasst,* 

ihr wollt endlich in neue Gewässer vordringen und einen Neuanfang in Cataclysm wagen? Dann solltet ihr jetzt unbedingt weiterlesen! 

Wir klopfen uns nun den eisigen Schnee von den Schultern und tauen unsere geforenen Glieder in den warmen Gewässern der alten Welt wieder auf. Es ist endlich an der Zeit wieder zu unseren Wurzeln zurückzukehren und der Zerstörung unserer Heimat einhalt zu gebieten. Die lange Reise die vor Jahren in "Classic" begann und sich über "the Burning Crusade" bis zu "Wrath of the Lich King" dehnte findet heute ihr Ende. Wir konnten während der vielen Abenteuer und Herausforderungen einen großen Schatz an Wissen und Erfahrung ansammeln den wir nun dazu nutzen wollen Azeroth vor der Zerstörung durch Deathwing zu bewahren. 
Wenn ihr in diesem Kampf an unserer Seite stehen wollt, dann solltet ihr Salzwasser gewöhnt sein und euch mutig in die Fluten stürtzen. 


Da wir ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern sind, die sich im Laufe ihrer World of Warcraft Spielzeit kennen und schätzen gelernt haben, legen wir viel Wert (trotz der Progress-Orientierung) auf Verlässlichkeit, Zusammenhalt, Teamplay und eine gute Stimmung innerhalb der Gilde. 

*!!!Kleiner Nachtrag: !!!
*
*Wir suchen bereits jetzt nach neuen Mitgliedern *um sich einzuspielen und sich kennen zu lernen. Die Zeit bis Cata wird von der Gilde genutzt um Icc zu gehen oder anderweitig Erfolge nach zu farmen. 


*// Was erwarten wir von euch? *

Ihr solltet zuverlässig sein und Spaß am Spiel haben. Wir erwarten von jedem unserer Mitglieder, dass sich selbstständig im Detail mit der gespielten Klasse beschäftigt wird. Wir stehen natürlich immer alle gerne für Fragen zur Verfügung, dennoch muss es das Ziel eines jeden Spielers sein, sich selbst voranzubringen.

Wer mit uns raidet, muss konstruktive Kritik annehmen können. Bei uns wird keiner angebrüllt, wenn ein Fehler gemacht wird. Aber jeder unserer Raider muss in der Lage sein, Fehler nach erhaltener Kritik schnell abzustellen. Es muss im Interesse eines jeden Spielers sein, effizient zu spielen, denn nur so können wir erreichen was wir uns vorgenommen haben. 

Um mit einem kleinen Raidstamm auszukommen erwarten wir von unseren Mitgliedern eine möglichst hohe Raidteilnahme. Wer schon im Vorfeld weiß, nur einen der Tage abdecken zu können, wird bei uns leider keinen Erfolg haben. Wir wollen keine Ersatzbankspieler, sondern aktive Mitglieder!

*In Kürze: *

- beherrsche deine Klasse bis ins Detail 
- Loyalität gegenüber der Gilde 
- habe den Anspruch an dich selbst, mit uns den Erfolg hart zu erkämpfen 
- sei Kritikfähig



*// Was wir euch bieten: *

- erfolgreiche Raids in einer freundschaftlichen Umgebung 
- eine Gruppe, die sich kennt und Wert auf Zusammenhalt legt 
- eine strukturierte Organisation 
- viel Spaß, wenn ihr Interesse daran habt, WoW auf einem hohen Niveau zu spielen 
- absoluten Rückhalt, wer bei uns raidet ist ein Teil unserer "Familie" und wird auch so behandelt. Grüppchenbildung und Bevorzugung von Einzelnen findet man bei uns nicht. Wir alle spielen für den Erfolg des Raids/der Gilde und das tun wir gemeinsam.

*Die Fakten in Kürze:* 


- wir werden uns auf den 10 Mann Content konzentrieren und haben es uns zum Ziel gemacht hier große Erfolge zu feiern 

- wir können Erfolge aus allen drei Addons vorweißen (High-Content) 

- wir sind eine kleine, freundliche Truppe die neue Mitglieder gern in ihre Reihen aufnimmt, wenn sie zu uns passen 



Falls wir euer Interesse wecken konnten, könnt ihr mit uns auf unserer Website, im Spiel oder direkt hier mit uns in Kontakt treten. 

*Website*: www.piratesinc.guildzilla.com 
*Ansprechpartner im Spiel* (Server: Gul'Dan): Prexxus, Zhulo


----------



## Kainè21 (16. Juni 2010)

*Gesucht:*

Heiler: 1 x Shamie

Wir danken den bisherigen Bewerber und freuen uns auf weitere.


----------



## Kainè21 (20. Juni 2010)

und hoch


----------



## Kainè21 (22. Juni 2010)

Kainè21 schrieb:


> und hoch


----------



## Kainè21 (23. Juni 2010)

vielen Dank an die Bewerber, und weiter gehts.


----------



## Kainè21 (1. September 2010)

up


----------



## Kainè21 (4. Oktober 2010)

Am 7.12 ist es soweit, wir suchen noch nach aktiven Spielern !


----------



## Kainè21 (14. Oktober 2010)

// Aktuelle Suche: 
// Tanks: DK oder Paladin 
// Caster DD: Schamane (Ele) 
// Healer : Paladin, Schamane

Morgen ist schon wieder Freitag,schönes wochenende euch allen.


----------



## Kainè21 (20. Oktober 2010)

kleines Update beim ersten Post.


----------

